# What was that one story?



## Sparrow (Jul 9, 2011)

It was about a female police officer who had always struggled to stay thin, but her genes finally caught up with her and she became really fat. I think at the end of the story, she ends up on an alien planet and becomes their queen.

After reading this description, I'm wondering if this wasn't just some dream I had.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 8, 2011)

Did I just dream this?


----------



## Awesomepossum (Sep 8, 2011)

I have definitely read this story... The officer part, I'm not too sure about the alien planet...


----------



## Mac5689 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I've read the story you are talking about, however I don't remember the name.


----------



## Ravens-son (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that was something early that Wilson Barbers had written, but I'm probably confusing him with someone else. I'm not sure where to find it, though.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Sep 10, 2011)

Ravens-son said:


> I think that was something early that Wilson Barbers had written, but I'm probably confusing him with someone else. I'm not sure where to find it, though.



T'wasn't me, though I seem to recall reading something like it, too.


----------



## Joel (Sep 10, 2011)

Surprised noone has figured this out yet The Abductions
by R.B. Lawrence


----------



## Ravens-son (Sep 11, 2011)

Wilson Barbers said:


> T'wasn't me, though I seem to recall reading something like it, too.



Wasn't sure if it was you or if someone else but, as I remember, the story had been posted on Dimensions' site in the same format as your stories. At any rate, the riddle's been solved.


----------



## Ravens-son (Sep 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Surprised noone has figured this out yet The Abductions
> by R.B. Lawrence



And here's the link.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot, everyone. This was driving me crazy.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 22, 2011)

*chuckles* I read the OP and I'm like, "O-kay.... sounds like someone had a few too many complex drugs before they went to sleep." = P

And I can't type for beans right now.


----------

